# Losi - why no 1/12th scale car??



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Anyone know why they have never throw their hat into the 1/12th scale realm?

Seems that they would since most everything else has done very well and won championships.

I have been running since the early 90's and have never seen one.

Buzz in with what you think or know...

mc


----------



## HyperformRacing (Apr 28, 2005)

Gil Losi Jr invented the t-bar concept. Just a little piece of history for you guys...

Hyperform Racing
www.Hyperform-Racing.com


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Have you heard of the 12L ( what do you think the L is for).Another piece of history.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Well I e-mail Todd Hodges - one of the big wigs at losi and he responded back that they do not have the time due to too many other projects.

A decent size market they are missing out on, but they get the big bucks and cushy jobs and know everything about anything.

Guess I am out of luck.

mc


----------



## Fantom (Feb 17, 2005)

They probably are doing so good right now that they don't want to bother with another car. Owell, There loss.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It does come down to money.

For a lot of the R/C companies, the backyard basher is where they make the most money. These are the monster truck and off-road backyard bashers. So, they are going to focus their money in developing those product lines.

1/12th is pretty much not very big in the US compared to off-road in general and on-road TC. 1/12th appears to be more popular in the midwest and east coast, and primarily during the wintertime.

And, in regards to 1/12th, they are all pretty much versions of the 12L. Most 1/12th cars use the AE front end, and rear pod. The differences are pretty much the main chassis.

The biggest differences are the spring based cars (such as the Rev.3) and the CEFX 1/12th car.

And, on top of that, 1/12th cars don't particularly break very much.

I love 1/12th and it seems to be making a resurgence in recent years, but I can understand why Losi sees no need to make their own car.

-Rich


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

It's really not a very big market, thats why a pan car that is incredibally simple costs as much as or more than an offroad car or sedan that has many many more moving parts. Think about it, nobody buys a pan car to play around in the backyard or drive way and there are 10x more cars sold to people who never race once....


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Interesting.

Thanks for everyones input.

Just a thought and idea. 

I may just design my own like Josh Cyrul. Something to do in the little free time I have. LOL..... 11-12 hour days and a day racing leaves me with Sunday to do too much.

Gonna have to stick with the faithful 12L4.

mc


----------

